# 1964 Impala Air Ride



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey everybody!

My name is Jeff, and i am new to Lay it Low so I thought i would post some pictures of my 64 Impala SS. 

I've installed and slightly fabricated the air ride system. Originaly the system is an Airide Technologies Coolride kit. I have modifyed the rear cups and the front shock mounts on the lower A-arms. 

With 14 inch Daytons this car will lay frame. The reason I went with Airride is bacuase I don't live in California, I live in Calgary Alberta Canada and out roads suck! I figured I would go with air for ride quality. The frame has been boxed all the way around in both the front and the back.

Let me know what you think. 

I would also like to know where should I go from here? Should I buy the Airride Technologies compressor kits? Should I build my own system? Is there something better out there?


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks very good to me.

You do not have to use the Air Ride Tech stuff from here on out. You can use basically anything you want now. Check with AAC the forum sponser since they are close to you and Rob or Kevin will hook you up.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks dude!


----------



## rollinlo64 (Dec 24, 2007)

looks pretty good dude, i just finished baggin my 64 rag top, all customer set-up..

here's a short vid clip of it, you can also check out the progress pic on the same page
http://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a289/tra...nt=MVI_1501.flv


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Lookin' Good Bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey rollinlo64, I LOVE your Impala!

That is such a cool car. Your bag set-up looks very simular to mine, but what did you use for compressors, valves, lines, and all the rest, etc?

How did you get ther car to lift so quickly? That's what I want to achieve.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

There's a bunch of ways to do it. Your off to a good start with the bags, what's your set up consist of?


----------



## rollinlo64 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 4 2008, 05:31 PM~10799091
> *Hey rollinlo64, I LOVE your Impala!
> 
> That is such a cool car. Your bag set-up looks very simular to mine, but what did you use for compressors, valves, lines, and all the rest, etc?
> ...


thanks dude, i am running, 2-viair 480 compressors,8-3/8 SMC valves,1/2 line front to back, running an 7-8g tank which in my opinion is not enough for playing around but for the random switch hit its ok..

i'm assuming the quick lift is achieved by using a 200psi pressure switch combined with the 1/2 line..


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

5/8 or higher will provide more air flow, with increased air pressure you will lift faster.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinlo64_@Jun 4 2008, 09:39 PM~10801388
> *thanks dude, i am running, 2-viair 480 compressors,8-3/8 SMC valves,1/2 line front to back, running an 7-8g tank which in my opinion is not enough for playing around but for the random switch hit its ok..
> 
> i'm assuming the quick lift is achieved by using a 200psi pressure switch combined with the 1/2 line..
> *


 im running 2 viair 480compressors, 8 1/2 smc valves, 1/2 line, slam 6&7`s, and a 12 gallon tank in the 64 caddy vert. im building. 

Im right next door in Prince Albert Saskatchewan By the way. Nice to see more canadians on air.


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

looking for air suspension PM me for prices. I would use at least a couple viairs and 1/2 in valves with 10-20 gallons of air.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 5 2008, 12:03 AM~10802882
> *im running 2 viair 480compressors, 8 1/2 smc valves, 1/2 line, slam 6&7`s, and a 12 gallon tank in the 64 caddy vert. im building.
> 
> Im right next door in Prince Albert Saskatchewan By the way.  Nice to see more canadians on air.
> *



Hey that's awesome dude! Yeah man we need more lowriders in Canada for sure!

So just from everybodies responces I think I am going to go ahead and build my own system rather than buy the expensive AIRRIDE Technologies kits. 



2 viair compressors seems to be popular! Anybody think maybe 4 would be better? Or is that overkill?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 6 2008, 07:32 PM~10815788
> *Hey that's awesome dude! Yeah man we need more lowriders in Canada for sure!
> 
> So just from everybodies responces I think I am going to go ahead and build my own system rather than buy the expensive AIRRIDE Technologies kits.
> ...


2- 450s or 480s should be good.
check out www.suicidedoors.com for a kit. I just got everything for mine, with 2 compressors, tank, valves, bags , avs switchbox, pressure switch etc. for 1500.00 shipped. the kit was 1297.00 before shipping.

also- will you be at the Dropsicles Meltdown in sept in edmonton? 
Ill hopefully be there with my caddy, and my buddy with his 67 skylark.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

looks good so far,i mount the bolts faceing down tho


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

thats Quality look forward to see more pics


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

Looks great! Nice to see bagged Impalas! I'm in Europe for three weeks and dropped my car off at Hi-Low Customs in El Paso, TX to do an airbag setup on my '63 Impala while I'm gone.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 7 2008, 03:18 AM~10817754
> *looks good so far,i mount the bolts faceing down tho
> 
> 
> ...


yeah the bolt closest to the bag looks like it will puncture the bag when layed.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey i got a 64 impala myself. Could you also post a pic of the shock relocater mounts that you fabbed up ? Its lookin good so far bro keep it up!!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 17 2008, 01:06 PM~10889489
> *Hey i got a 64 impala myself. Could you also post a pic of the shock relocater mounts that you fabbed up ? Its lookin good so far bro keep it up!!!!!!!
> *












These are the brackets that came in the Air Ride Tech kit. Of course they were much longer, you need to trim them to your desire. 

As for the bolts in the lower A-arm, I figure when the car is finished you won't see them from the bottom looking up. So I want the pretty side of the bolt on the bottom where you can see them when the car is finished.


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 23 2008, 04:01 PM~10933955
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how much did you spend on your setup i plan on doing the same thing with my 63 in surrey bc


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

dude, another lowrider in Calgary finally. theres not many of us but i hope there will be. i have my monte ive been doing up now we usually meet on fridays with other lows(trucks and a couple cars.) heres mine, you might have seen it around.


----------



## hoodride (Sep 13, 2007)

hey guys....im in edmonton and this thing is getting full air over winter. looking great bro.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Jul 21 2008, 12:36 PM~11140166
> *how much did you spend on your setup i plan on doing the same thing with my 63 in surrey bc
> *



Well I can't exactly remember what the Coolride kit cost, shipped I wanna say it was somewhere around 1200

The thing is I spent a lot of time making the kit better looking. I made nicer brackets and cut peices apart and re-did them for looks. 

As for the rest of set-up which I don't have yet I think I am going to custom build it. Now that i am a part of this website and I have talked to so many lowrider air guys they all say build your own. Don't bother with Airride Tech stuff.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Jul 22 2008, 08:24 PM~11154434
> *dude, another lowrider in Calgary finally. theres not many of us but i hope there will be. i have my monte ive been doing up now we usually meet on fridays with other lows(trucks and a couple cars.) heres mine, you might have seen it around.
> 
> 
> ...



Ah man I live in Erin Woods right next to Forest Lawn! We should get together man, I'll come out to meets! Our lowrider community needs to grow in Calgary. 

In Erin Woods (I haven't met them yet) but there are 3 caddy lowriders. Theres an realy 90s Cherry Red Sedan Deville, and 2 80's Coupe De Villes, baby blue and purple. I know the Cherry caddy is on juice. 

Where do you guys meet?


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoodride_@Jul 22 2008, 11:12 PM~11156018
> *hey guys....im in edmonton and this thing is getting full air over winter. looking great bro.
> 
> 
> ...



That's rad dude! Us Canadians need to put air in our cars due to shitty roads! 

I wanted Juice so bad, but everybody talked me out of it, just because of the roads. I'm so glad I went with air!


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

^^^good ol' erin woods and forest lawn. i grew up there. ive seen the purple caddy, but i think it only has wires on it, i think. i dont live in the city anymore, just outside it. anyway, i pm'd you where we meet hope to see ya there.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet I'll be there, just need to know the time.


----------



## goodtimesLTD (Aug 25, 2008)

hey whats up bois i just moved from winnipeg and i got a low low and was wonderin where u guys meet on fridays, im gonna come check out the whips.


----------



## Paz4vida (Jul 21, 2007)

It's been awhile. Any updates? :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

For the rest of your kit, try VTKustoms.com 
This is where I did my 64 Impala 
He has pic of projects including mine

check it out

Al


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

More pis of my 64. did a foto shoot this weekend.


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

i am selling a universal y-link kit for 58 to 64 impalas.it comes with a wishbone style.Forward configuration with equal length bars.upgrade rear ends to SUPER PIVOTS for the best possible articulation and ride


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 5 2009, 02:12 PM~12612368
> *For the rest of your kit, try VTKustoms.com
> This is where I did my 64 Impala
> He has pic of projects including mine
> ...



yeah dude I checked out that site!

ha ha I still have no clue about the air system I need to build. I'm so busy with the body of the car now I've almost forgoten about the air ride lol. The body is coming out nice! Brand new quarters, lower trunk floor, etc. She's lookin sexy!

Once the body comes back off the frame to start preppin and painting the floor I am gonna tie up the loose ends with the suspension, and really start looking into the air system


----------

